

Haha, Skype's April Fool's joke was subtle but the best I've seen today - lukaseder
http://i.imgur.com/jTSBHTm.png

======
chachram
Jokes apart, I switched to Bing recently to try how it works and I am
impressed. Realtime udates on showtimes and ticket prices, price compare.
Pretty cool stuff. The search has improved too!

~~~
lukaseder
Yeah, some of the "criticism" is pretty outdated. Myself, I'm actually really
impressed by Bing Webmaster Tools. They're quite a bit better than Google's.
Unfortunately, not much traffic via Bing to analyse is coming in in our case

